# Rebate



## sanchez (May 24, 2005)

Hi,

I'm new to all this!! I am in the process of putting some decking down and I have purchased some walkover lights to go in the floor. Most people cut an 80mm hole for these lights and whack them in, but my decking has ridges in it. The ridges are only about 3mm, the lights are 88mm so there's a slight flange but I would like to rebate the light to give it a professional finish. Summary the hole for the lights needs to be 80mm then I need to rebate the outer measurement (88m). My brother has a router that he's never used which he said I can borrow. How should I proceed, there's 6 lights i'm putting in so i'm looking for the best method – is the router the best thing to use?


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

sanchez said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm new to all this!! I am in the process of putting some decking down and I have purchased some walkover lights to go in the floor. Most people cut an 80mm hole for these lights and whack them in, but my decking has ridges in it. The ridges are only about 3mm, the lights are 88mm so there's a slight flange but I would like to rebate the light to give it a professional finish. Summary the hole for the lights needs to be 80mm then I need to rebate the outer measurement (88m). My brother has a router that he's never used which he said I can borrow. How should I proceed, there's 6 lights i'm putting in so i'm looking for the best method – is the router the best thing to use?


I need some information re the lights and the ridges in the decking you refer to. Yes the router is the ideal tool to use and if you forward the information I will draw a plan for you You will also require template guide/s for the router
Tom


----------



## sanchez (May 24, 2005)

template tom said:


> I need some information re the lights and the ridges in the decking you refer to. Yes the router is the ideal tool to use and if you forward the information I will draw a plan for you You will also require template guide/s for the router
> Tom


Tom,

That's really kind of you, I have uploaded a pdf of the fitting instructions and a link to the site I brought them from where you can see them in situe (http://www.tlc-direct.co.uk/Main_Index/Lighting_External_Index/DriveOver_Light/index.html). My decking is about 30mm thick and about 143mm wide. The groves are about 2-3mm deep. and about 10-15 wide, hope that makes sense?

Should I buy or make a template guide for the router? Or will your plan guide me though making a template? Sorry if that seemed a dumb question!


----------



## sanchez (May 24, 2005)

no need to worry now, I've managed to rebate my lights using other tools, probably not as precise as a router but I only had 6 holes to do. maybe another day i'll pick up a router and give it ago


----------

